
Best Programming Language to Learn If You Want to Work at a Big Software Company - mikece
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/06/06/whats-the-best-programming-language-to-learn-if-you-want-to-work-at-a-big-software-company/#6f15902974e3
======
microwavecamera
*Perl

~~~
vgy7ujm
I wish this was true! :)

So:

1\. C 2\. Java

Special mention: Perl

